# 55 gallon tank quipment



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Just wondering if my setup is okay for some rbp's:
55 gallon tank
medium size gravel
300 watt heater (80*)
Whisper Power Filter 3
Scenery Rocks
Soon to get scenery driftwood
SHould i get fake plants or real plants?
pH is 7.3


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You will need to get a better filtration system. I would also suggest no more then 3 reds in the 55.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aside from needing more filteration in your tank.. make sure you constantly watch the water temp of your tank comming from a 300 watt heater.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

should the water temp be about 76* that is what temp my tank is and it never changes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

usually people have the temp from 78-82 for p's.... and then they raise the temp to medicate or help heal the p's if any sickness or wounds appear.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In all my tanks, its a steady 82-84 degrees


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with what's been said above: get better filtration, and a less powerful heater (it's pretty over-dimensioned; save some cash, and invest in it a better filter







). 150-200 Watts will be enough, unless the room temperature will drop drastically in winter...


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a 55gal with 4 redbellies...i keep the tank at a steady 80 degrees...my p's are doin fine.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I have 5 rbp in my 60g with a temp of 82 all day long and they are doing real good.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

how many and how big are they?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i need the 300 watt because my room is on a seperate heating system and i dont heat it during the day in the winter. So it gets to about 50 degrees and is pretty cold.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> i need the 300 watt because my room is on a seperate heating system and i dont heat it during the day in the winter. So it gets to about 50 degrees and is pretty cold.


 Ahh.. your all set then







Room temp can effect the heat stability in your tank.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i think i might create a canister filter if the water gets extra dirty once i put fish in it.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

do you guys have real plants or fake plants in your tank? have you changed the water color with peat moss for the good of the piranhas? is that necessary?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have fake plants in my tank curently, but i think i am going to try out some live plants. some piranha tend to rip up plansts for something to do.

and the peat moss is not necessary, but some do it.


----------

